# Messed up cleaning 4/0 penn



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I apparently greased something that wasn't supposed to be greased and now it doesn't reel in right. Does anybody know where i can get an owners manual so I can do it the right way? I googled it and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

PM OceanMaster or Pompano Joe. Either will get you fixed up. 4/0's are pretty simple creatures. Something must not be lined up right.


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> PM OceanMaster or Pompano Joe. Either will get you fixed up. 4/0's are pretty simple creatures. Something must not be lined up right.



Thanks man! I'll def do that


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

youngbloodr2 said:


> Thanks man! I'll def do that[/QUOTE
> 
> Here is a link to Alan Tani's site showing what you need. Pictures are much easier..!
> 
> http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=208.0


----------



## youngbloodr2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> youngbloodr2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man! I'll def do that[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Youtube shows breakdowns and put back together on several penn reels. It's Worth a look.


.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Back before there was a youtube, I spent two of the worst years of my life trying to put a 4/0 back together.

OK, it SEEMED like two years.


----------

